

Monkey-patching is Part of the DIY Culture - gongfudoi
http://blog.nicksieger.com/articles/2008/03/14/monkey-patching-is-part-of-the-diy-culture

======
iamwil
Though I found monkeypatching liberating like everyone else, it has me
worried, because there's no detailing of an interface between different
modules that get included or monkey patched. It all comes with an assumption.

It takes a clear and simple architecture and some discipline to make sure your
code doesn't all go to hell when you place monkey patch on top of monkey
patch.

